# Taper tune up problems with set screws.



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Ordered the tune up kits for my taper. Mine is ....well.....ancient and both set screws in both spools are stripped and I can't get them out to change the bushings . Any suggestions? Who can I send it to if I can't get them out? It's a 25 yr old taper . She definitely need a tune up. Any idea what this would cost to get repaired?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

You need to use an easy out to get it out if it is stripped. I use an 8-32 tap that I ground to a square tip and put it into a hand tap holder then hammer it into the allan key hole then reverse while applying pressure. It works every time, you can send it to me if you want and I can remove it if you'd like.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I just picked up an extractor but I might wait till after the next two jobs I have to do before I mess with it. I have a machine shop guy that I can take it to also for a look. Ill keep you posted . Thanks for the info.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> You need to use an easy out to get it out if it is stripped. I use an 8-32 tap that I ground to a square tip and put it into a hand tap holder then hammer it into the allan key hole then reverse while applying pressure. It works every time, you can send it to me if you want and I can remove it if you'd like.


You didn't even ask what brand and you throw out the offer to help. You Columbia guys are impressive.


----------

